

Harman debunks youthful music myths - aycangulez
http://www.cepro.com/article/harman_debunks_youthful_music_myths/K536

======
wccrawford
I don't see any debunking (just some 'well, it's not -completely- that way')
and I see a lot of pointless 'I want to get the name of my company in the
media.'

